# Neues MB -> zusätzlicher CPU-Strom?



## Phaneroptera (30. März 2017)

*Neues MB -> zusätzlicher CPU-Strom?*

Hi,

ich habe seit gestern ein MSI Z270 M7 und sehe hier das erste mal außer dem 8er Anschluss für den CPU-Strom daneben nochmal einen 4-Pol "CPU PWR 2" Anschluss. Ich habe das noch nie gesehen. Muss der zweite besetzt werden? Ist das für irgendwas besonderes gedacht?

edit: Falls ja, kann man denn dann anstelle des "normalen" Kabels ein PCI-E-Kabel mit 2x6+2 nehmen, um nicht 2 Kabel zu brauchen?


----------



## Am286 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Neues MB -> zusätzlicher CPU-Strom?*

Bei meinem ASUS Crosshair VI Hero ist das genau so. Im Handbuch steht dazu das mindestens der 8 Polige belegt sein muss und der 4 polige als Zusatz dient, wahrscheinlich für extrem Übertakter. Also einfach mal ins Handbuch schauen, dort sollte was dazu drin stehen.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Neues MB -> zusätzlicher CPU-Strom?*

Die Spannungsverteilung übernimmt jetzt die CPU, daher sollte man schon alle Stecker anklemmen


----------



## Phaneroptera (30. März 2017)

*AW: Neues MB -> zusätzlicher CPU-Strom?*

Das Handbuch ist extrem schlecht und "erklärt" nur mit Bildern dass/wie man überall was reinsteckt.

Dann wäre die andere Frage viel wichtiger: kann ich da auch Kabel nehmen, die keine "offiziellen" sind, sondern für PCI-E gedacht? Dann könnte ich das wenigstens mit 2 Cablemod-Kabeln machen, aber wenn ich zwei der dicken Schläuche da durchführe kann ich an dieser Stelle jeden normalen Lüfter vergessen (im Deckel).

edit: Und Frage an Adi: Wieso kam mein ebenso "modernes" Gigabyte Gaming7 mit der gleichen CPU mit der normalen Variante (1 x 8) klar? Oder ist mein Board jetzt besser... ?


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Neues MB -> zusätzlicher CPU-Strom?*



Phaneroptera schrieb:


> edit: Und Frage an Adi: Wieso kam mein ebenso "modernes" Gigabyte Gaming7 mit der gleichen CPU mit der normalen Variante (1 x 8) klar? Oder ist mein Board jetzt besser... ?



Nö, das ist ein herstellungsbedingtes Problem 

Die Boards werden heutzutage aus mehreren Schichten "zusammengebacken"

Ein zusätzlicher Stecker kann kostengünstiger sein, 

als noch ein Schicht am MB anzupappern


----------



## Jeretxxo (30. März 2017)

*AW: Neues MB -> zusätzlicher CPU-Strom?*

Es ist genauso wie Am286 bereits sagte, der erste CPU Stromanschluss _muss_ belegt werden und der zweite ist in der Regel immer für dicke Prozessoren mit OC, wenn mehr Spannung gebraucht wird als der einzelne Anschluss liefern kann.


Edit: PCIe Anschlüsse sind nicht gleich gepolt wie die P4+P4 Stromanschlüsse.


----------



## claster17 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Neues MB -> zusätzlicher CPU-Strom?*

PCIe passt mechanisch sowieso nicht da drauf.
Faustregel bei so ziemlich allen Steckern: Wenn es nicht passt, dann soll es auch nicht passen. Die einzige Ausnahme ist dieses widerliche 4-pin Molex, das sich nicht entscheiden kann, ob es passen will oder nicht.


----------



## Phaneroptera (30. März 2017)

*AW: Neues MB -> zusätzlicher CPU-Strom?*

Bei Cablemod ist ein Kabel dabei, dass einen 8er und 2 x 4er Stecker hat. Das scheint ja zu passen (also von der Anordnung her - ist anders als die PCI-E Kabel und so), wie finde ich jedoch heraus, ob dieses dafür gedacht ist?

Ist es richtig, falls es passt?

Also da habe ich mich nicht genug informiert, da hätte ich vielleicht ein anderes Board bevorzugt. Deswegen auszutauschen ist wiederum auch den Stress kaum Wert.

edit: Also ich habe es gerade getestet und es passt perfekt. Falls das so läuft, muss ich das Netzteil wieder wechseln. Schönes "high-end" Ding, sollte 2 Probleme lösen und hat nur mehr geschaffen. Ich bin so gut darin, Fristen ablaufen zu lassen... also kann ein perfekt funktionierendes, neues Netzteil nur hier oder sonstwo verschleudern.

edit2: Außer es sagt mir jetzt jemand, dass die Cablemod-Serien untereinander kompatibel sind und ich "B-Series DPP" auch als Substitut für "SE-Series" nehmen kann.   xD           (Offiziell ausgeschlossen...)

*Wäre einfach dankbar wenn mir einfach jemand sagen könnte, ob ein Cablemod-Kabel aus einem Full-Kit, das am Ende 1 x 8 und 1 x 4 als Stecker hat und diese Stecher mechanisch ohne Probleme so wie es sein sollte in die Steckplätze für "CPU-PWR"  passen, für diesen Zweck gemacht/geeignet ist. 
Muss dann ja das Netzteil tauschen und jetzt viel auseinander nehmen. Wäre schade, wenn es dann nicht funktioniert... >.< *


----------



## Am286 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Neues MB -> zusätzlicher CPU-Strom?*

wenn der Stecker mechanisch in die Buchse passt, du aber nicht weißt ob er elektrisch kompatibel ist weil die Bezeichnungen sich unterscheiden oder der "Beipackzettel" einfach weg ist... dann würd ich wenigstens vorher prüfen ob die Pinbelegung stimmt. Also Netzteil von allen Komponenten abklemmen, den Power ON am 24poligen ATX auf Masse brücken und deinen Stecker mit'm Multimeter nachmessen. Wenn das zu kompliziert ist würd ich wenigstens schauen ob die gelben Kabel dort sind wo das Mainboard +12V erwartet.

Packst du die 12V zufällig auf Masse kannst du eventuell ein neues Board und ein neues Netzteil einplanen.


----------



## Phaneroptera (30. März 2017)

*AW: Neues MB -> zusätzlicher CPU-Strom?*

1 x 4+4 Pin EPS Cable (700mm)
1 x 8 pin / 4+4 pin EPS Cable (700mm)

das sind die 2 Kabel laut Modflex. Bisher habe ich dann das mit 2x4 für die CPU verwendet. Sieht so aus als ist das andere genau das, was ich jetzt brauche, oder?


----------



## claster17 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Neues MB -> zusätzlicher CPU-Strom?*

Du machst dir viel zu viele Gedanken. Wenn es passt, dass soll das auch so. Die Stecker sind idiotensicher.
Nimm einfach das 4+4, was du bisher verwendet hast und gut ist. Wenn es dich stört, dass da noch was frei ist, mach eben noch einen 4pin dran.

Um welches Netzteil und welche Kabel geht es überhaupt?


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2017)

*AW: Neues MB -> zusätzlicher CPU-Strom?*

Der 8 Pin EPS Stecker muss belegt sein.
Den zusätzlichen 4 Pin kannst du ignorieren.
Das System läuft mit dem 8 Pin.


----------



## Phaneroptera (30. März 2017)

*AW: Neues MB -> zusätzlicher CPU-Strom?*

Einmal ein Seasonic Prime 750 W Platinum, mit einem Cablemod Basic-Kit

Dann noch ein Be Quiet Dark Power P11 550 W Platinum, mit einem Cablemod Full Kit

Das Seasonic kam rein, weil ich für die Zukunft mit etwas mehr Watt gesichert sein wollte und weil ich das alte in Verdacht hatte, was ein leichtes Spulenfiepen anging - jedoch habe ich mich getäuscht, es lag nicht am Netzteil. Und nach weiterer Information soll mir das Dark Power anscheinend noch ewig halten, da ich nicht mehrer Grafikkarten laufen habe und dies auch nicht vorhabe.

Idiotensicher und "Netzteil und Board können kaputt gehen" ist weit auseinander. xD

Da wie ich geschrieben habe beides EPS-Kabel sind könnte ich das Dark Power einbauen und mit einem Kabel alles belegen ohne mit den Raum für Lüfter zu versperren, da ich jetzt ja auch weiß, dass das Geräusch nicht vom Netzteil stammte. Das Seasonic könnte ich in der Hinterhand behalten oder verkaufen.

edit: Und schon wieder eine andere Meinung. Wieso ist der dann da? Wieso sagt mein Handbuch, dass ich den belegen muss? Dass das System anspringt ist klar, aber viele schreiben der Stecker ist zusätzlich für OC oder Ähnliches und sollte belegt werden, wenn man sowas vorhat.

Wieso ist der Stecker deiner Meinung nach da?


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2017)

*AW: Neues MB -> zusätzlicher CPU-Strom?*



Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Wieso ist der Stecker deiner Meinung nach da?



Weil sich das im Werbeflyer gut macht.


----------



## Phaneroptera (30. März 2017)

*AW: Neues MB -> zusätzlicher CPU-Strom?*

Das soll heißen, dass selbst du - als, wenn ich das richtig sehe, Extrem-"OC"-Mensch - diesen Anschluss nicht nutzt? Deine CPU braucht das auch nicht? Dein Board hat das ja auch.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2017)

*AW: Neues MB -> zusätzlicher CPU-Strom?*

Meine CPU braucht den nicht, auch wenn mein Board so einen extra 4 Pin hat.
Spar dir das Kabel legen.


----------



## Jeretxxo (30. März 2017)

*AW: Neues MB -> zusätzlicher CPU-Strom?*

Wieso neue Meinung, das du den nicht brauchst, sagte ich und Am286 bereits auf der ersten Seite. 

btw der Forentitel kommt von den Beiträgen und beschreibt nicht was die Person wirklich am PC macht, nur weil dort "Flüssigstickstoff-Guru" heißt das nicht das Thresh seine Freizeit mit Flüssigstickstoff verbringt.


----------



## Phaneroptera (30. März 2017)

*AW: Neues MB -> zusätzlicher CPU-Strom?*

Das weiß ich. Ich bin aufgrund seiner Hardware und Kompetenz davon ausgegangen. Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.   (Meine Ausdrucksweise war blöd... )  Ich habe auch in 30 Jahren keinen einzigen Komplett-PC besessen... 

Ich weiß, dass ich den nicht brauche, um mein System laufen zu lassen. Ich frage nur, ob es einen Vorteil hätte, den zu bestücken mit dem anderen, wohl geeigneten ESP-Kabel. Wäre kaum arbeit und wenn es einen Vorteil hätte. Es wäre in jedem Fall nur ein Kabel.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2017)

*AW: Neues MB -> zusätzlicher CPU-Strom?*

Es hat keinen Vorteil. Spar dir das Kabel einfach.


----------



## Phaneroptera (30. März 2017)

*AW: Neues MB -> zusätzlicher CPU-Strom?*

Ok, danke Euch.


----------



## Am286 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Neues MB -> zusätzlicher CPU-Strom?*

ja, die EPS Kabel sollten es sein. Du brauchst halt einmal 8pin EPS und einmal 4pin EPS. Den 2. 4er Stecker muss man halt ignorieren.


----------

